

Test websites in IE 9, 8 and 7 under Linux / Mac OSX - fara
http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/test-websites-in-internet-explorer-9-8.html

======
jreposa
I still haven't been able to get this to work on Lion. Here is the actual
github page where you can read more about the issues.

<https://github.com/xdissent/ievms>

~~~
xdissent
jreposa, you should be fine on Lion - it's what I used to initially develop
the script. What issues are you seeing?

~~~
jreposa
A few different ones at first, but now I get the setuuid issue.

~~~
xdissent
Ah, well I have a branch called "uuids" that should fix that across the board,
but you could also upgrade to VirtualBox 4.1 if you can and that will fix it
too. That branch should be merged this weekend too, I just have to test on
older versions in Linux.

